# GuFi-Rute für'n Ostseekutter



## Oberbüchsenmacher (1. Februar 2011)

Hallo,

da ich auf'm Kutter sowieso meist mit Gummifischen angle wollte ich mir diesjahr eine spezielle Rute dafür gönnen. Da die meisten auf den Kuttern immer pilken kann ich da nicht so richtig nach Erfahrungen mit verschiedenen Modellen fragen. Ich hab die hier (http://www.angelsport-schirmer.de/s...th=775_54_932_936_1780_1782&products_id=45318) bei Schirmer gefunden, so stell ich mir die bei Länge und Preis jedenfalls vor. Bin aber auch für andere Vorschläge dankbar, also wer auf'm Kutter auch lieber Gufi's nass macht kann mir ja seine Erfahrungen mitteilen.

Danke schonmal,
Thomas aus MD.


----------



## marcus2803 (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: GuFi-Rute für'n Ostseekutter*

byron mammoth de luxe 70-140 gramm wurfgewicht geiles teil
80 gramm etwas wenig ausser natürlich du fährst nur bei sanften wetter die byron ist der knaller musst du dir mal anschauhen 
http://www.suchebiete.com/details_Angeln,Byron-Mammoth-de-Luxe-No_5,4667997.html


----------



## volkerm (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: GuFi-Rute für'n Ostseekutter*

Moin Thomas,

ich habe mir bei Moritz in Kaltenkirchen für diesen Zweck allerhand Ruten zeigen lassen.
Geworden ist es eine Shimano Beast Master 2,40 mit 60-120gr. WG, max WG 150 gr.
Das halte ich aber für übertrieben; realistisch 80 Gramm.
Auf jeden Fall fischt die Rute auf Ostseedorsche und Boddenhechte perfekt und vor allem ermüdungsfrei.

Grüße

Volker


----------



## Kabeljau70 (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: GuFi-Rute für'n Ostseekutter*

kann dir die Charisma New Concept in 2,70 mit doppelspitze 30-120 oder 50-190 wobei die 2. zu steif sein wird, die 30-120 gramm ist ideal meiner meinung nach.

bin sehr zufrieden damit klasse verarbeitung und letztes jahr sehr oft am wasser gewesen.


----------



## Dingsens (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: GuFi-Rute für'n Ostseekutter*

#hHallo Oberbüchsenmacher,

auch ich war vor kurzem auf der Suche nach einer Rute für genau diesen Einsatzzweck.

Nach ausgiebigem Suchen und begrabbeln einiger Ruten,ist es dann für mich die "Cormoran Blackstar CM Pilk" 40-125gr. in 3 Meter Länge geworden.
Mattschwarzer Blank,Fuji Lowriderberingung und Rollenhalter von Fuji und die straffe Aktion,die nichts mit ner klassischen Pilke zu tun hat,waren der ausschlaggebende Punkt,ihr den Zuschlag zu geben.
Bei meiner ersten Kuttertour mit dem neuen Stock konnte sie dann auch gleich zeigen,ob ich die richtige Entscheidung getroffen habe. Und was soll ich sagen,ich war hellauf begeistert.!!:k Super straff,wahnsinnig guter Kontakt zum Köder und auch mit etwas leichteren Köpfen super Köderführung auf längere Distanz. 
Gut,die 125gr. würde ich nicht unbedingt ausreizen wollen,brauche ich aber auf der Ostsee auch nicht.
Ich denke,man könnte sie,aufgrund der engen Beringung vielleicht sogar mit ner Multi benutzen. Das aber nur so am Rande.

So,nun genug der Schwärmerei,ich hör mich ja schon an wie'n Cormoranvertreter!! :g

Also,viel Glück bei der Suche und ganz wichtig,jede Rute ausgiebig begrabbeln im Laden! Das schützt vor Fehlkauf.

Grüße aus HRO...


----------



## Oberbüchsenmacher (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: GuFi-Rute für'n Ostseekutter*

Erstmal Danke,

die Cormoran hört sich schonmal gut an, passt auch vom Preis. Bei der hab ich sicher auch die Chance sie hier im Binnenland mal in die Hand zu nehmen.
Zum Wurfgewicht, da ich bis jetzt nur mit max. 50 gr. fischen musste ging ich davon aus das -80/90 gr. ausreicht. 'nen Piker wollte ich da gar nicht ranhängen.

Gruß aus MD,
Thomas


----------



## Merlin (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: GuFi-Rute für'n Ostseekutter*

http://www.s-w-ausruestung.de/produ....html/XTCsid/6ceb1b194c5ff1e030c4ab2e53252ffa
http://www.s-w-ausruestung.de/produ....html/XTCsid/6ceb1b194c5ff1e030c4ab2e53252ffa

Ich nehme diese Rute für soetwas...


----------



## GraFrede (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: GuFi-Rute für'n Ostseekutter*

http://www.angel-discount24.de/cormoran-xenodon-c-1_2_184.html
Besser geht in Deutschland nicht.
Es sei denn, Du orientierst Dich in Richtung England, Japan.
Von einem, der weiß, wovon er spricht.


----------



## Franky D (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: GuFi-Rute für'n Ostseekutter*

nach dem mein vorposter sagte besser geht in deutschland nich muss ich ihn leider enttäuschen das non plus ultra wäre eine shimano diaflasch xh in 3m


----------



## Dr. Komix (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: GuFi-Rute für'n Ostseekutter*



Franky D schrieb:


> nach dem mein vorposter sagte besser geht in deutschland nich muss ich ihn leider enttäuschen das non plus ultra wäre eine shimano diaflasch xh in 3m





100% die beste Entscheidung!


----------



## Oberbüchsenmacher (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: GuFi-Rute für'n Ostseekutter*

Moin,

von der Shimano gibt es n'e XT-A und n'e ST-A, macht das Unterschiede oder ist das nur ein anderes Baujahr?


----------



## zxmonaco (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: GuFi-Rute für'n Ostseekutter*

Ich fische eine Mitchel Seebass, welche schon in Norge seinen Dienst gelassen hat, und einige Kuttertouren, bei Ebay für 50 Euronen.


----------



## Oberbüchsenmacher (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: GuFi-Rute für'n Ostseekutter*

Hi,

also es wird sicher die Shimano werden, muss nur mal 'nen Händler vor Ort finden, der die dann vielleicht auch noch günstig hat.

Danke für eure Tipps und Meinungen,


Thomas aus MD


----------



## Zacharias Zander (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: GuFi-Rute für'n Ostseekutter*

SHIMANO SPEEDMASTER AX SPINNING 300 XH, 3m lang 50-100WG astreine Rute !!!


----------



## Oberbüchsenmacher (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: GuFi-Rute für'n Ostseekutter*

Ich bin nicht der größte, also 'ne 2,70er reicht bei mir aus. Hatte ich mit 'ner Daiwa glaug ich vergleichen können und mit der kürzeren hab ich mich wohler gefühlt.


----------



## GraFrede (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: GuFi-Rute für'n Ostseekutter*

Nochmal. Die Xenodon,von Cormoran.ISt aber nicht billig.


----------



## Brikz83 (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: GuFi-Rute für'n Ostseekutter*

ne günstige Alternative, wäre die neue DAIWA Sweepfire spinning in 2,40 mit 40-100gr Wg. Ein wirklich geiles Teil. Ich denke mit nem Knüppel von bis 180gr geht bei leichteren Jigköpfen im Bereich von 40-60 gr viel an Gefühl verloren...außer natürlich du hast vor auch mal schwerere Pilker zu fischen.

Ich angle zu 90% mit Jigköpfen zwischen 40-60 gr und ab und zu mit Pilkern von 60-80gr und habe in der Ostsee fast nier mehr Gewicht gebraucht.


----------



## welsfaenger (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: GuFi-Rute für'n Ostseekutter*

Im anderen Thread schon erwähnt:
Balzer Edt. North Baltic Sea 165!
Wir fischen in unserem Bekanntenkreis so ziemlich alles gute und teure, von der Lesath über Penn, sowie handgebaute Blechpeitsche und Avatar Full Contact. Eintauschen würde ich die Balzer nicht. Von der Aktion mit der Lesath vergleichbar, nur deutlich günstiger. Wenn ich dann doch mal ersetzen sollte dann nur gegen Handmade. nicht weil sie schlechter ist, eher wegen des "haben müssen" 


----------



## GraFrede (26. Februar 2011)

*AW: GuFi-Rute für'n Ostseekutter*



welsfaenger schrieb:


> Im anderen Thread schon erwähnt:
> Balzer Edt. North Baltic Sea 165!
> Wir fischen in unserem Bekanntenkreis so ziemlich alles gute und teure, von der Lesath über Penn, sowie handgebaute Blechpeitsche und Avatar Full Contact. Eintauschen würde ich die Balzer nicht. Von der Aktion mit der Lesath vergleichbar, nur deutlich günstiger. Wenn ich dann doch mal ersetzen sollte dann nur gegen Handmade. nicht weil sie schlechter ist, eher wegen des "haben müssen" 


 
Die Rute ist mega Top für Buttlöffel-Angeln.Fische ich jetzt seit 2 Jahren.
Als Gummifischrute würde ich sie persönlich aber nur begrenzt einsetzen wollen. Max. bis 40 gr. , um noch richtig Fun zu haben.
Nur als Tipp.
Gruß


----------



## welsfaenger (26. Februar 2011)

*AW: GuFi-Rute für'n Ostseekutter*

Fische die Rute mit Gufis bis 80gr, meist aber mit 40-60 gr. 
Letztes Jahr mussten wie tlw. Bis 100er gehen. Das ist allerdings kein Spaß mehr.


----------



## welsfaenger (26. Februar 2011)

*AW: GuFi-Rute für'n Ostseekutter*

Bin aber auch nicht der Freund von Besenstielen. Fische insgesamt sehr fein und dafür ist die Rute nahezu perfekt. Besser ausbalancierte Ruten habe ich kaum in der Hans gehabt. Und die Koderkontrolle ist enorm hoch


----------



## GraFrede (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: GuFi-Rute für'n Ostseekutter*

Stimme ich zu. -40 gr. Top in der Spitze.Alles drüber ist dann nicht mehr top. Die Xenodon hat da dann mehr Rückrad und ist bis 60 gr. in meinen Augen nicht zu toppen.Sowieso nicht in Wassertiefen über 15 m zu empfehlen. Alles drüber wird zum Gummiband-fischen.


----------



## Boedchen (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: GuFi-Rute für'n Ostseekutter*

Ich denke die richtige Rute ist die mit der mann selbst das beste gefühl hat, und hierzu giebt es wohl wie in vielen anderen Sachen keine ultimative.
Ich selbst fische vom Boot mit Gufi mit der YAD Cleevland.
Zum etwas schwereren fischen habe ich mit die YAD Tucson zugelegt. Also ich binn davon begeistert. Die ruten verzeihen auch mal ein schubser auf die reling wenn unerwartet der Biss kommt. Also mein Tip: Ab ins geschäft oder auf einem Kutter und die dinger Testen und in die Hand nehmen. Egal welche Marke oder auch nicht.#h


----------



## GraFrede (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: GuFi-Rute für'n Ostseekutter*



Oberbüchsenmacher schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> da ich auf'm Kutter sowieso meist mit Gummifischen angle wollte ich mir diesjahr eine spezielle Rute dafür gönnen. Da die meisten auf den Kuttern immer pilken kann ich da nicht so richtig nach Erfahrungen mit verschiedenen Modellen fragen. Ich hab die hier (http://www.angelsport-schirmer.de/s...th=775_54_932_936_1780_1782&products_id=45318) bei Schirmer gefunden, so stell ich mir die bei Länge und Preis jedenfalls vor. Bin aber auch für andere Vorschläge dankbar, also wer auf'm Kutter auch lieber Gufi's nass macht kann mir ja seine Erfahrungen mitteilen.
> 
> ...


Hier geht es weiterhin um Erfahrungsautausch.Und dazu zählt die Erfahrung anderer und u.a. meiner auch. Für mich ist die ultimative Rute die Xenodon.|wavey:bums.
Man kann natürlich auch 19 Ruten ausprobieren. Die Zwanzigste ist es dann.
Gruß und Kuß


----------

